# HR 621



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/621/actions

I'm just wondering if anyone knows where a map is to these public lands Jason's chaffetz has introduced legislation to sell. I believe it's 3.3 million acres of BLM land with between 100,000 and 200,000 acres in Utah. I'm curious as to what lands these are Jason wants to sell in this bill.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

"H.R.621 - To direct the Secretary of the Interior to sell certain Federal lands in Arizona, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, Utah, and Wyoming"

Note the word "Sell".


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

It's probably just some Uinta Basin desert scrub... with oil under it. This time. But then next year it will be some land in San Juan County, the year after a big chunk around Moab, then maybe the Oquirrh mountain foothills... then maybe just a little national forest land... 

This is how you lose. Who is telling Chafetz that this is something Utah wants?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Trooper said:


> It's probably just some Uinta Basin desert scrub... with oil under it. This time. But then next year it will be some land in San Juan County, the year after a big chunk around Moab, then maybe the Oquirrh mountain foothills... then maybe just a little national forest land...
> 
> This is how you lose. Who is telling Chafetz that this is something Utah wants?


Yep, today its the oil interests in the Uinta basin, and then ultimately the developers that want the Oquirrh foothills, and so on.

It is the same people telling Bishop, that are telling Chaffetz, and their voice on this has been proportional to their payments from special interests on this. Bishop needs to come home and take care of Hill and the Veterans that put him where he is, instead of playing patty cake with the special interests.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Trooper said:


> It's probably just some Uinta Basin desert scrub... with oil under it. This time. But then next year it will be some land in San Juan County, the year after a big chunk around Moab, then maybe the Oquirrh mountain foothills... then maybe just a little national forest land...
> 
> This is how you lose. Who is telling Chafetz that this is something Utah wants?


Agreed, we can't start this war by losing the first battle. Pound your reps and let them know the transfer or sell of our federal lands isn't supported and will not be tolerated.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I wrote to Chafetzass and received the below response. Writing to our local azzhats does nothing...falls on deaf ears....we need pressure from other Congressmen to block Bishop, Chaffetzass and Ivory's actions.


Congressman Jason Chaffetzass
2236 Rayburn House Office Building
Washington, DC 20515

February 26, 2016 
Mr. Andrew 


Dear Andrew: 

Thank you for contacting my office regarding federal policy on public lands. I appreciate citizens, like you, who are actively engaged in government affairs. In order to properly represent Utah's Third Congressional District, I need input from constituents. It is my job as a member of Congress to represent Utah to Washington, not Washington to Utah. 

The United States government owns roughly one-third of all the land in America and about half of the land in the West. We must reduce the federal estate. Individual states and localities should have far more control over what happens in their own backyard, rather than unelected Washington bureaucrats. 

Again, thank you for contacting me. If there's anything I can do for you, please don't hesitate to contact my office.

Sincerely, 

Jason Chaffetz 
Member of Congress
Sincerely,

Jason Chaffetz
Member of Congress


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

gdog said:


> I wrote to Chafetzass and received the below response. Writing to our local azzhats does nothing...falls on deaf ears....we need pressure from other Congressmen to block Bishop, Chaffetzass and Ivory's actions.
> 
> Congressman Jason Chaffetzass
> 2236 Rayburn House Office Building
> ...


Mr. Chaffetz is probably having his twitter and instagram blown up right now. In the last hour or so, CAM hanes and Joe Rogan have both posted or reposted stuff calling him out by name asking what he is doing.

The more pressure that can be applied to the fools coming up with these proposals the better. I think Chafe and his buddies are so hell-bent on sticking it to the Federal Government(even though the Fed is Republican now) that they don't even bother to think about what large portions of their constituency may want.

This sentiment comes across loud and clear in his response to your email. "We must reduce the federal estate." Why?! Utah benefits immensely from the federal land here. Recreation, Ag, and yes even mineral exploitation, errr, I mean extraction.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> Mr. Chaffetz is probably having his twitter and instagram blown up right now. In the last hour or so, CAM hanes and Joe Rogan have both posted or reposted stuff calling him out by name asking what he is doing.
> 
> The more pressure that can be applied to the fools coming up with these proposals the better. I think Chafe and his buddies are so hell-bent on sticking it to the Federal Government(even though the Fed is Republican now) that they don't even bother to think about what large portions of their constituency may want.
> 
> This sentiment comes across loud and clear in his response to your email. "We must reduce the federal estate." Why?! Utah benefits immensely from the federal land here. Recreation, Ag, and yes even mineral exploitation, errr, I mean extraction.


Agreed, everyone needs to call. If you have a twitter tweet Chaffetz and others as well. It is nice to see some stand up. First Lite, Steven Rinella, Cam Hanes, Joe Rogan, BHA, TRCP, Hushin and several other groups have already called this issue out. Don't let up! Pound this idea into the ground before congress ever gets the courage to introduce any major legislation to sell or transfer our public lands.


----------

